# Cream soap from soap scraps



## amd (Mar 28, 2017)

In an FB group a month ago someone mentioned that they make cream soap from soap scraps. I asked how this was done and never received a response. I did some Google machine search and came up with zip zilch and zada. The closest to an answer was a comment lsg made in a soap scraps thread. Any help for the process, including quantities would be appreciated! 

I've made 16 lbs of confetti soap and still have 4lbs of shreds to use up!


----------



## Susie (Mar 29, 2017)

Bar soap scraps will give you snotty liquid or cream soap.  It just is what it is.  I just made a big (8 lbs) bunch of soap with confetti.  I will make rebatch with the remainder and give it to the shelter.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 29, 2017)

I think a cream soap (or possibly shave soap) could be made by melting NaOH soap and blending it with a suitable KOH soap. You'd probably want to use a proportion of about 1 part NaOH soap to 4-5 parts KOH soap to mimic a decent cream or shave soap recipe. That might be outside the scope of what you want to do. (It would be for me -- four pounds of soap shreds would make far more cream soap than I'd ever need!)

But if you want a cream soap from just the NaOH soap scraps -- I'm with Susie on this. An all-NaOH soap won't make a reliably nice cream soap or liquid soap. It might have a good texture and consistency at first, but over time it will want to get stringy/snotty or re-solidify. It's just the nature of sodium soap to be solid.


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2017)

It can be done by using liquid soap and stearic acid with the cp soap scraps.  I have done it using a recipe from http://www.soapmakingschool.com/


----------



## DianaPopova (Mar 29, 2017)

Have just the same question ..


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2017)

Rene's recipe also includes water and a couple of other ingredients.   I cannot give you any more info as that would be unethical.  This is the easiest cream soap that I have ever made and it is a great way to use up those scraps.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 29, 2017)

"...liquid soap and stearic acid with the cp soap scraps ... water and a couple of other ingredients..."

The liquid soap is the source of KOH soap, the stearic acid is the typical thickener (supercream) in cream soap, and water softens the CP scraps and makes the cream soap mixture softer. 

And I'd guess there might be some added glycerin (the other typical supercream ingredient) and possibly a bit of extra superfat. Just guessin'.


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## amd (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you ladies! I knew from the description in the FB post that it wasn't as easy as melting scraps and whipping them. I figured there would expect a second soap process, I just couldn't find it. Thanks LSG for posting the link - I'll start there and back track to what I don't know. I suspect I will be reading a lot of the LS topic threads on here! And probably asking dumb questions and making y'all wish I had never broadened my wings from CP. Lol


----------



## lsg (Mar 30, 2017)

No problem.


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 30, 2017)

amd said:


> In an FB group a month ago someone mentioned that they make cream soap from soap scraps. I asked how this was done and never received a response. I did some Google machine search and came up with zip zilch and zada. The closest to an answer was a comment lsg made in a soap scraps thread. Any help for the process, including quantities would be appreciated!
> 
> I've made 16 lbs of confetti soap and still have 4lbs of shreds to use up!



Shred a soap with high palmitic ( over 14% ) it makes better cream soap. Ill tell you the recipe for 100 grams of shredded soap.


100 grams of shredded soap  ( already cured 4-5 weeks)
150 Grams of distilled water, hydrosol, or aloe ect…
Melt these in a double boiler.  Now once all melted, add
15 grams of Shea butter melted
15 grams of vegetable glycerin mix well
(optional, I add 1% stearic acid or 3 grams melted in the vegetable glycerin)
Let it cool down, or I just waited till the next day, took the melted soap, and put it in the mixer THEN added the Shea and Glycerin stearic acid at that time.  
Add 10 Grams of coconut/goat milk powder and 3 grams of Fragrance if you choose to do this and a MUST is 1% of preservative, then whip it up to your desired consistency.

This is not my recipe - but I have made it and its a good one. bu you need a high palmitic number as I mentioned.


----------



## amd (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks, Redhead. This recipe sounds like a high superfat rebatch. Some reading on liquid soap leads me to believe that a low superfat is better. I believe the NaOH and KOH combined processes will lead better results. Good thing I have 4lbs of scraps to play with!


----------



## Susie (Mar 31, 2017)

lsg said:


> Rene's recipe also includes water and a couple of other ingredients.   I cannot give you any more info as that would be unethical.  This is the easiest cream soap that I have ever made and it is a great way to use up those scraps.




...and you have just been sitting on that information for how long?  Not that I want you to share a recipe that is not yours, but you could have pointed us in that direction long ago!:mrgreen:


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 31, 2017)

Uh, Susie, I'll stand up for lsg -- she has mentioned this in cream soap threads that go back a few years. One has to pay for the recipe, however, which is why the recipe is not being shared outright. 

I'm not one for beating around the bush either, so that's why I made some educated guesses in this thread (the lightbulb finally went on) about the components of the recipe. If I'm reading things right, she has been encouraging about the direction my guesses are going.

edit: 

Redhead -- I realize I'm going to cast doubt on your recipe, and I apologize for that. 

It doesn't have any KOH soap in it, so I question whether this is going to produce a cream soap that is going to stay creamy over the long haul. The KOH in "real" cream soap recipes is used because it makes potassium soap that doesn't want to form a solid crystalline structure. And cream soap recipes are MOSTLY potassium (K) soap with a dab of sodium (Na) soap -- the typical proportion of alkalis in a cream soap recipe is 15 to 20% NaOH with the balance KOH. 

As long as there's only (or mostly) sodium (Na) soap and little or no potassium (K) soap in a product, I can't see how this is going to stay at the desired "cream soap" texture over time. Every time I've tried something like that, it never stays nicely creamy and loose. 

The stearic acid is a thickener. The glycerin, milk, fat, and water will loosen the consistency, at least for awhile. But nothing to change the soap itself from behaving like a 100% sodium soap.


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 31, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Redhead -- I realize I'm going to cast doubt on your recipe, and I apologize for that.
> 
> It doesn't have any KOH soap in it, so I question whether this is going to produce a cream soap that is going to stay creamy over the long haul. The KOH in "real" cream soap recipes is used because it makes potassium soap that doesn't want to form a solid crystalline structure. And cream soap recipes are MOSTLY potassium (K) soap with a dab of sodium (Na) soap -- the typical proportion of alkalis in a cream soap recipe is 15 to 20% NaOH with the balance KOH.
> 
> ...



DeAnna - I never have any issue with you critiquing anything! It is not my recipe. But It was the first time I had ever made a cream soap. To me it was good. It was for my own personal use and that of my daughter in laws. If I had made another recipe with KOH I may have known the difference but never have. But.. now that you mention it - I think Ill try it to see the difference.  Thanks as always for your input!


----------



## amd (Apr 6, 2017)

Signing up for the tutorial that LSG suggested is not as easy as I thought it would be. So, I'm going to do some playing on my own based on DeeAnna's advice and what information I can glean from cream and liquid soap threads on here. And because experiments are a great stress relief from packing, wedding planning, and any (all) of my other 3 jobs, I'm not afraid to fail forward. 

So I've read Lindy's cream soap tutorial thread, to get a handle on the terminology and the science of it. Is there a "must read" Liquid Soap thread(s)? The closest I have done to a cream soap is SongWind's shaving soap (and I have read that thread in it's entirety as well) which I used as a starting point for my own shave soap recipe. I have never done anything close to a liquid soap - unless you count melting bar soap and water into liquid snot back before I learned how to make soap.

If I have questions regarding the process, should I post them here or on the thread that I'm reading... or start a new thread? I always get nervous about posting on threads that have been around a long time.


----------



## Susie (Apr 6, 2017)

Here, please, so I can keep up with it :mrgreen:?  Also, so you don't accidentally necro a thread.


----------



## Susie (Apr 8, 2017)

amd said:


> Is there a "must read" Liquid Soap thread(s)?



The best one I can find is this one:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114

Don't follow the original recipe, though.  Start with IrishLass' post in #8.  Then go on reading from there.  I know it is long, but it is loaded with info.  I use IrishLass' recipe with slight modifications for all of my hand soap.  It is awesome.  I understand that it was adopted from 3bees1flower (Carrie), so I am giving her props as indicated.  But IrishLass brought it to_* us*_, so it will be her recipe forever in my mind.


----------



## amd (Apr 11, 2017)

I've been tinkering a bit with the cold process liquid soap recipe (I think you posted the tutorial, Susie) and I'm going to try some experiments using that this weekend. I have the thread above flagged for reading, but that also won't happen until this weekend. I'm not entirely sure what to expect from cream soap (other than I bought some from a soaper a year ago and I'll use that as a sort of reference) so I will also be making Lindy's cream soap as well.


----------



## Susie (Apr 11, 2017)

The cold processed soap is super simple, but use IrishLass' recipe I posted above.  It really is that good.


----------



## amd (Apr 18, 2017)

My first run of cream soap is done. I did it at a 1:1 liquid soap to soap shred ratio. I did see DeeAnna's comment further up with her suggested ratio, which I will do along with some other ratios I found looking at other cream soap recipes. I'd like to compare a variety ratios to learn the difference the KOH soap will create. I will say that "all the colors blended together" from the soap shreds is some ugly stuff! I'll post pics of my first run when I get home - I thought I had taken pics, but I only have the paste, not the point of dilution that I have it at now.

I'm also still figuring out this dilution process... I struggle with the concept of "add water until it looks right" because I'm not really sure what "right" is. How thick should liquid soap be? I'm not expecting it to be gel-like as the stuff in the store, but I don't know how runny it should be either. How thick should cream soap be? Right now I have it at point it just looks like fluffed up bubbles.

ETA: I've read the thread provided for IL's soap, it's on the list for this week  Thank you!


----------



## Susie (Apr 18, 2017)

Did you make that with the diluted soap, or the paste?


----------



## amd (Apr 18, 2017)

I used a diluted soap, so it really wasn't a true 1:1 ratio - thanks for reminding me of that! My process was: [critiques, advice, etc. are welcome as I'm just winging it here...]

melt soap shreds with 15% water and a touch of clay (next round I'm leaving it out, I don't think it's necessary because I use clay in all of my CP soaps anyways)
When mostly melted (just the occasional colored bit here and there), added equal weight [to soap shreds] of diluted liquid soap. I don't have my notes here, but I believe I wound up with .8:1 paste to water ratio
Cook until back to paste form.
Add melted stearic acid and glycerin. I can't remember the percentages I used off the top of my head. I used a light hand as I started with 5oz soap shreds by weight, and used .4 oz SA and .5 oz glycerine. It gets liquidy, and I was inclined to panic and toss the entire mess, but I let it cook for about 30 minutes and stirred often. (I don't really have a reason why, I just thought it should cook for a bit.)
It's a gloopy hot mess coming out of the pan, but once it cooled it was quite firm. I put a bit of it in a mason jar with an equal amount of water and it softens nicely. With stirring and breaking up the chunks, it is looking like fluffed up bubbles but has a solid feel to it. It lathers really nice and has a good skin feel, even if it smells weird. (I had fragranced the liquid soap paste, not really thinking about what I was going to use some of it for, and combined with the soap shred fragrance(s), it just smells weird.)


----------



## Susie (Apr 18, 2017)

OK, so let me verify what you did:

5 oz NaOH soap shreds
0.75 oz (15%) water
Melt above two together, then add-
5 oz diluted KOH soap
Cook back to paste form, then add-
0.4 oz SA
0.5 oz glycerin
Then cook entire thing 30 minutes, then cool and add an equal weight of water.


----------



## amd (Apr 18, 2017)

Susie - yes. Although I had a typo in the water, it should be 25% (1.25 oz) not 15%. 

Not that it really matters, I think. I did this on the stove top because it was such a small batch so I thought the water would help prevent it from sticking to my stainless steel pots while melting. (Ha!) A larger batch I would do in the crockpot and probably skip the water addition. Just melt it straight up like a rebatch. (Or at least how I do my rebatch, which is just shred, melt, and remold, unless I screwed up an oil or known lye measurement, in which case I would add whatever to adjust the recipe correctly.) Sorry... I'm rambly today. I blame the food coma from the weekend.


----------



## Susie (Apr 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if this would need to "rot" like cream soap from scratch?

Also, does anyone have any idea if you could melt the NaOH soap in the diluted liquid soap to save a step?

I am going to try the following to see how it turns out, to try to combine DeeAnna's percentage forumulation with amd's recipe/method above:

2 oz soap shreds (22% palmitic acid)(20% NaOH)
10 oz diluted IrishLass's GLS recipe soap(80% KOH)
Melt soap shreds in liquid soap until completely melted.
Add:
0.5 oz SA (melted)
0.6 oz glycerin

If anyone sees holes in my reasoning, please speak up!  This is a whole new world for me, and your experience could save me lots of time and effort!


----------



## lsg (Apr 18, 2017)

I started using mine right away.


----------



## amd (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's my cream diluted at 1:1. It's still a bit chunky so I added 2 tsp water and I'll hit it with the stick blender tonight. (This is only about 2 Oz by volume, a small portion of what I made.) 

Susie, let me/us know if melting the shreds and gls together work! That would be awesome to save a step. My only concern was how thick the shreds got after  adding the KOH soap. Maybe not an issue for the ratio you're using. I'll keep that in mind tomorrow when I'm playing more. Tonight I'm giving the gls soap a whirl as I think I have a handle on that process.

Side note: I pulled out the cream soap I had bought from another soaper. It was horrible. Very little bubbles, a really dead lather, and a dry skin after feel. Definitely not the bubble bath in a jar that she promised me! This cream soap is over a year old though - does it not follow the same "better with age" as bar soap? (Totally random question, sorry...)


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 19, 2017)

Supposedly cream soap improves with age. It stands to reason this should happen -- being a gel/paste type of soap, it's going to develop a crystal structure of sorts as time goes on. People report there is a texture change with time and that supports the idea that a crystalline structure develops in this soap.

That said, my one try at cream soap left me with the feeling that the hoopla about this soap is mostly hype. The photos you see of cream soap with that appealing whipped cream texture are usually right after the soap has been whipped up. Problem is mine always firmed after whipping to a waxy cream-cheese texture no matter what I did. Again, this supports the development of a crystalline structure -- interesting to an engineer or scientist studying this product, but not so pleasant to the user, even if she is an engineer. 

In use, the soap had a plastic-y texture, it was hard to mix with water, and the stearic acid "supercream" left an odd waxy feeling on my skin. I learned that many people use cream soap more as a base for products like scrubs, not for use directly. I tried making a sugar scrub with some of the cream soap and again I was less than impressed. 

Dunno. I realize my opinion is based on only one try at making and using cream soap, but reading between the lines of what other people say, I gather I'm not alone in my reactions. 

Shaving soap of the type discussed in Songwind's long thread "My shave soap is a success" is actually a type of cream soap, but people think about shave soap quite differently. People don't try to whip shave soap into a fluffy pile and expect it to stay that way -- "everyone knows" a shave soap like Songwind's is supposed to be a waxy puck or stiff paste. "Everyone also knows" a shave soap lather has to be created by aggressive whipping or hand lathering at the time of use. The expectations are so different (and more realistic, IMO) for shave soap vs. cream soap.


----------



## amd (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks, DeeAnna, for the input on the crystal structure of cream soap. Waxy cream cheese is exactly how I would describe the cream soap that I purchased. I may pull that jar out of the bin to play with a bit more, just from the perspective of observation. (I'm also an engineer  ) I'm getting some ground pumice in on Friday, so I may try mixing a little with cream soap to try as a foot scrub, which is my ultimate goal for making cream soap anyways, ha! I did use a bit of my cream soap, lumpy as it was, on my face this morning. Not the most fantastic lather, but not terrible either.

It was just so disappointing to put some cream soap on the shower poofy and try to work up some bubbles. After about 5 minutes and making very little progress on washing, I gave up and grabbed a bar of my soap. I really don't understand why some people don't like bar soap! "It's too hard to use." Compared to what? ?? ugh. ranting.


----------



## Susie (Apr 19, 2017)

I had to dilute some GLS paste to make this, but I used the 10 oz diluted GLS (0.75:1) to melt the NaOH shreds.  Worked a charm.  I did have to add 4 oz H2O to get it all worked together with the stick blender.  Added the SA and glycerin, then realized I was late starting supper cooking, so I had to stop.  Will resume today as soon as I get done with a couple of things.

ETA:  Here is the consistency today.  Still quite grainy, I think from unmelted SA, as it was quite smooth before I added it.  I have it in the crock pot on high, so I will check it and update as soon as anything changes.  Sorry for the shadows.


----------



## Susie (Apr 19, 2017)

After heating for ~ 40 min in the crock pot on high, it was almost solid!  I stirred and stirred, and finally added 1 oz H2O.  Here is the latest pic, still a tad grainy, but it lathers like no one's business!

The actual color is not white, it is a pale blue/teal/green shade, as the bar soap I used was a confetti soap made with blue shreds, then mixed into a white (with white mica) base soap.  Oh, the confetti was from a batch I made that got too much oil in it due to my first experience with micas.  It was from  January, I think.  But the confetti soap is just now 7 weeks old, so that may have helped it melt faster.


----------



## Susie (Apr 19, 2017)

And here is the (maybe semi) final product, whipped.  Still warm, but no graininess left.  Lather result first.

I have to say that this process is loads and loads easier than the rest of the cream soap recipes.  Of course, I have never made, or even used cream soap before, so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## lsg (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## amd (Apr 20, 2017)

Susie that looks awesome! Thanks for the feedback on melting shreds with the liquid soap - I knew there were probably short cuts that could be made. I'll be doing it that way from now on. I think this method appears to be a success! I'll be curious to see how it keeps. I am so looking forward to making foot scrubs for summer 

Mine is still a lumpy weird mess because I didn't play with it last night. I had one of those days where I couldn't hang on to anything (seriously, I think I wore all the coffee I tried to drink along with 90% of my lunch and we won't discuss how many pens went flying across the office and parts pans were dropped...). So I thought I would have some soap therapy last night... and that went horribly wrong - spilled lye water, half a container of coconut milk, and knocked the filled mold onto the floor... I gave up. I didn't even shower last night for fear I might accidentally drown myself. Tonight I have a work dinner, so possibly Friday night or Saturday afternoon I will continue with this project.


----------



## Susie (Apr 20, 2017)

I feel your pain!  I was having one of those days, also!  Everything I touched ended up on the floor!  After I got done with the soap, I got down the blender to make some food for the corals, and found out that the top of the vent hood was filthy!  So, of course it had to be cleaned.  And I fixed a nice container of hot soapy water that I then knocked off and it splashed all over the kitchen floor.  While cleaning, I knocked a glass bowl off the counter, and then had to clean up glass.  I am having another day like that today, so I am doing NOTHING.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 20, 2017)

Maybe it's the cream soap gremlins? :mrgreen:


----------



## Susie (Apr 22, 2017)

*Update*

I opened the cream soap today to evaluate what it is doing, I now have a thick, creamy, but pourable texture.  Quite different than the other day.  It is much like a body wash.  I do not have a pouf to test it with, however.  It is quite bubbly and readily lathers even without one.  

However, I thought about something this morning.  If I use my Soap2Go recipe, rather than GLS, that has lard in it, and 5% SF, I wonder if I can skip the SA & glycerin step entirely. (Y'all know me, simplify, simplify, simplify.)  Does anyone have any ideas?

ETA:

Just could not wait to find out, so here is round 2:

10 oz Soap2Go paste (lard, OO, CO, castor oil, SF 5%)
4 oz grated bar soap (same as above)
14 oz H2O

In the crock pot on high.  I lost my notes, so I am not sure if I used glycerin in the LS paste or not.  I am thinking not, but I am not sure.  I may add glycerin later if I see it needs something.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 22, 2017)

I think cream soap from scratch is much easier than this.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 22, 2017)

Stearic acid plays two roles in cream soap. The stearic going into the soap recipe of course makes stearic soap. The stearic added as the supercream doesn't become soap; it functions as a thickener and texture modifier, just like it does when used in a lotion.

I talked about this with Faith Gratz Oriold (Alainya B) awhile back and she said her trials showed stearic as soap made the texture fluffier and stearic as supercream made the texture thicker and more opaque. I also suspect a lot of stearic as supercream adds to the waxy skin feel that she and I have observed, although I defer to her much greater experience with cream soap. I'm really a newbie at it.

Faith also wrote:
"...I have done many experiments with low to no stearic acid up front and no to low stearic acid as a supercream and they all start out fine but eventually want to turn translucent and lose their opaqueness. I get streaks of translucent soap running through them or they easily separate if you add to much water to get a thinner consistency...."

(Note -- Remember that commercial stearic acid is about half stearic and half palmitic acid. Also both of these fatty acids are key players when talking about the crystallization of soap. So I think we have to look at both of these fatty acids to get the full picture.)

In thinking about Faith's observations and after looking at a good dozen cream soap recipes, I think the requirements for a successful cream soap and shave soap are very similar. 

Cream soap recipes that seem to work reliably over the long run have 50% to 60% of combined palmitic and stearic acid in the soap recipe (not counting any added later as supercream). Ones that didn't perform as well over time had considerably less stearic-palmitic in the soap recipe. 

The key here is "over time." Recipes with less stearic-palmitic might be fine at first, but don't keep the correct texture and consistency as time passes. That's what I'm wondering will happen with you guys' experiments with soap scraps. I suspect there may not be enough stearic-palmitic soap in your trial soaps, and I'd expect to see the texture become runnier with time.

So Susie, I'd definitely use your LS with lard in it -- keep the stearic-palmitic soap content as high as you can!


----------



## Susie (Apr 22, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Stearic acid plays two roles in cream soap. The stearic going into the soap recipe of course makes stearic soap. The stearic added as the supercream doesn't become soap; it functions as a thickener and texture modifier, just like it does when used in a lotion.
> 
> I talked about this with Faith Gratz Oriold (Alainya B) awhile back and she said her trials showed stearic as soap made the texture fluffier and stearic as supercream made the texture thicker and more opaque. I also suspect a lot of stearic as supercream adds to the waxy skin feel that she and I have observed, although I defer to her much greater experience with cream soap. I'm really a newbie at it.
> 
> ...



The first batch has certainly become more runny than it started as.  If I could preserve the current viscosity and texture, I would.  But I have it in a bottle to use in the shower, and a little in a small tub in the fridge for long term testing. (No preservative, I need to order some Suttocide A)



DeeAnna said:


> So Susie, I'd definitely use your LS with lard in it -- keep the stearic-palmitic soap content as high as you can!



That was exactly my theory.

Carolyn-I have looked at making cream soaps from the same time I started looking at making liquid soap.  It just seemed too unnecessarily complicated to me.  This uses stuff I already have-bar soap scraps and leftover tester bars, and liquid soap paste.  It also is ready the same day, no letting it rot.  I may be wrong, and these experiments may completely fail, but I am going to be guilty of finding out.

Note:

Too much water.  Need to cook some out.


----------



## magali (Apr 24, 2017)

I tried it and love it, but still don't know how the texture will be in few months but so far I like it. Can I add surfactant to the original recipe? At what stage? Also, if I melt the cp scrap in liquid soap (instead of in distilled water) will it add enough KoH?


----------



## Susie (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't use surfactants, so I am no help there.  But I used the 80:20 ratio of KOH to NaOH soaps.  I don't know how this will be long term, either.  My second batch is not staying together, but I still think I have too much liquid in there.


----------



## Susie (Apr 27, 2017)

First batch is still holding together.  It is losing volume due to the air coming out.  I much prefer the non-whipped texture.  But it is an odd texture.  Really gel like.


----------



## amd (Apr 29, 2017)

Susie, my first batch is also holding together as more of a gel like texture. I still have some chunks in mine so I suspect I need more water to get it fully diluted. 

Your second batch was without the SA & glycerine as a super cream? Maybe that is why it is liquid rather than creamy?


----------



## amd (Apr 29, 2017)

Susie said:


> Carolyn-I have looked at making cream soaps from the same time I started looking at making liquid soap.  It just seemed too unnecessarily complicated to me.  This uses stuff I already have-bar soap scraps and leftover tester bars, and liquid soap paste.  It also is ready the same day, no letting it rot.  I may be wrong, and these experiments may completely fail, but I am going to be guilty



My thoughts exactly as well. I am looking for a quick and unique use for soap scraps. My original intention is to make a foot scrub for me and my daughter. Once summer comes we stop wearing shoes lol and always have dirt stained feet.


----------



## Susie (Apr 29, 2017)

amd said:


> Susie, my first batch is also holding together as more of a gel like texture. I still have some chunks in mine so I suspect I need more water to get it fully diluted.
> 
> Your second batch was without the SA & glycerine as a super cream? Maybe that is why it is liquid rather than creamy?



No, on the advice of DeeAnna, I added the SA and glycerin.  I am off Saturday, so if I can get rid of this migraine, I will work with batch 2 again to see if I can get it to stay together.  I really do think it is just too much liquid, as the only difference is when I added the grated soap.  If I can get a reliable product, I will send it to those family members who are requesting shower gel/body wash.


----------



## debra062013 (May 17, 2017)

I used my scraps in the home made laundry soap (shredded) of course.


----------

